# reemplazar resistencias en amplificador qsc



## andresssdj (Ene 15, 2008)

hola he tenido que reemplazar algunos componentes y no encuentor el valor exacto por ej 18.1k le puse de 18k y algunas que son del 1% no las consigo, pero si consigo el valor aprox en 5%, es lo mismo? me va a funcionar igual?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 15, 2008)

Funcionar puede ser que funcione, pero si el diseñador se molesto en calcular que el valor correcto es ese, ¿ Por que sera ?.

Todo lo que te aleje del esquema original muy dificilmente te dara un benefico y muy posiblemente te genere algun inconveniente.

¿ Por que cambiar las resistencias ? ¿ Estan quemadas ?


----------



## Cursed (Ene 15, 2008)

Podriasponer el circuito del amplificador, y señalar las resistencias que vas a cambiar, si en verdad no encuentras las resistencias, busca resistencias de presicion o en un ultimo caso resistencias variables de presicion, depende de cuanto quieras invertir en tu amplificador, por que las ultimas i son de un costo mas elevado, en un ultimo caso, buscalas en tarjetas de deshecho, me imagino que en tu localidad debes encontrar algun lugar donde encuentres lugares donde vendan deshecho industrial


----------



## andresssdj (Ene 15, 2008)

el tema es el siguiente hace 2 años que no se limpia y esta en la disco, con el humo y la humedad, se lleno de polvo pegajoso por el humo limpie todo y vi que las patas de alambre de las resistencias y capacitores estan exidadas a tal punto que hay muchas quebradas. habia 2 cm de tierra pegajosa con el resto del humo en todo el amplificador. eso me pasa por descuidado, la plaqueta se esta oxidando, ya compre un protector para pasarle.


----------



## andresssdj (Ene 15, 2008)

Subo fotos, asi quedo despues de una sopleteada, lo que ven es resto de polvo que saque con un pincel. el fan estaba casi trabado. 
tmb pueden ver la placa como se esta dañando con esas manchas negras.
http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/9067/1001898da1.jpg
http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/2503/1001907fw7.jpg
http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/5710/1001908jv1.jpg

lo que se ve es una de las 2 plaquetas que lleva


----------



## andresssdj (Ene 15, 2008)

ha las resistencias  y capacitores son:
5.6 ohms  2 watts   (r12a & r13a)
10 ohms 2 watts   (r28&r27 
330k   (r20&r19)  
4.7 k   1/2 watt  (r21)  
100k x4 unidades   
.001 uf 50v 5% (102j)  (c12) (
0.0033UF (c6a)    (
22 ohms 1w  (r17)  
1k   
18.7k  1%   (r4)-
47 pf  (c2) 
10k 1%(r1)-
750 ohms 1% (r5)-
18.7k 1%  (r3)-
1.62k 1% (r32)-
649 ohms 1% (r7)-
78.7k 1%  (r8)
16.5 ohms 1% 1/2 Watt (r58)-
21.5k 1% 1/2 watt (r9)-
1k       (r15)
47k 1/2 watt (r21) 
330k    
100k  



algunas consegui otras no, la mayoria no, averigue en:
Canale electronica (rio cuarto)
Celsius electronica (cordoba)


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 16, 2008)

Confucio Filosofo Chino (551 adC - 479 adC) decia: "Lo que anda NO se toca"
Mi abuela (La que murio virgen) tambien decia: "No arregles lo que funciona"

Mi precedimiento seria
1) Llevarlo a un taller mecanico o gomeria en la que me presten un compresor de aire y sopletearlo (Sin volar nada) ojo con el cooler, hay que trabarlo para que no gire con el aire, se puede romper por el exceso de RPM.
2) Echarle algun desengrasante de cocina limpiarlo con un pincel de cerda larga.
3) Enjuagarlo con abundante agua.
4) Enjuagarlo con alcohol isopropilico.
5) Dejarlo secar un par de horas.
6) Darle a la cara inferior del impreso una capa de flux.

Esto se puede hacer con todo el equipo pero NO al transformadorr, potenciometros, cooler.

De insistir en cambiar, haslo solo con  los electroliticos y trata de conseguir de buena calidad.

Antes de meter soldador, haste esta pregunta:

¿ Llegado el caso de que NO funcione, estas capacitado para repararlo ?


----------



## andresssdj (Feb 4, 2008)

hola, el amplificador funciono de maravillas, lo use toda la noche con 4 ohms por canal y super exigido (casi al clip toda la noche) y anda barbaro, calienta lo normal y no tiene distorcion audible.
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 4, 2008)

Esas manchas negras no significan nada, y 2 de las fotos no las pude ver.
Me alegro que te funcionara todo OK

Saludos


----------

